# More info on kennel mates sudden aggression



## Vron (Oct 16, 2001)

*kennel mates sudden aggression* 

Hi there, advice needed for a friend.
Castrated male boxer 7.5yrs old and kennel mate female entire bitch same age. They have lived together all their lives.

They are in the house during the evenings and at night, and in the kennels during the day, the male is good natured and submissive to the bitch. (The bitch is sparky and aggressive towards the other female spayed bitch but they live seperately from each other)

It has not been that long since she has finished a season (end sept 12) and she had a false pregnancy aprox 2 weeks ago.
Pulsatilla was given to allay any problems.

Last evening she was allowed on the sofa for the first time ever, the male was asleep on the floor and when he woke up, he thought he might join her on the sofa, she attacked him and a fight started, he was not the aggressor he was only defending himself.
Since then she has gone for him several times unprovoked and the owner fears she will not be able to kennel them together ever again.

Up until last night she has been kennelled with him throughout her season and false pregnancy without any problems between them. In fact if anything she has washed his ears to death and they are the cleanest around.

She was to have been a brood bitch but age is now against her, so she will be spayed soon.

The bitch is in perfect health otherwise and always has been.

My friend is an experienced dog owner and breeder. She knows her dogs inside out and she is the pack leader, they are well trained and obedient. All her dogs have achieved their Gold level KC Good Citizens Dog Scheme.

She has never had problems with them before Heeeeeelp. 
Can anyone recommend a homeopathic remedy, as I'm at a loss at the moment. We are assuming the false pregnancy has a bearing on the attacks.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

You may want to request the two threads be merged.

Here is a link about various homeopathics...choose what serves the most likely scenario - outside of the obvious sudden aggression.

I would guess this is probably a newly learned behaviour compounded by an imbalance in hormones (adrenals). Question is will it regulate back to normalcy?

So along w/homeopathy some new rules/boundries have to be set. 

You'll have to scroll down for the recommended list that matches other conditions 

False Gestation and Nervous Lactation


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Last evening she was allowed on the sofa for the first time ever, the male was asleep on the floor and when he woke up, he thought he might join her on the sofa, she attacked him and a fight started,


Resource guarding.
Don't let her on the couch. What you guard, you lose.

Oh and the Pulsatilla, if it's remotely hormone-like, could have escalated this situation.


----------



## Vron (Oct 16, 2001)

Can someone link both posts for me please, rather than me flipping between both.


----------

